# Pyramid Health looking for information



## pnursepeters (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a phone interview with Pyramid Health tomorrow(today) at 9:30 a.m.
The position is a remote position.  Am interested in hearing from anyone who has/or does work for them. Would greatly appreciate insights and advice.
I am an RN who just qualified with CPC-A in June.  Thanks so much.


----------

